# BadA$$...Anodized Azonic Outlaw Rims for 09



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man they have ano red and ano gold for 09 plus the standard Black and white

The anodized stuff looks way better in person....check the ano red pedals and ano gold pedals
they have tons of new anodized stuff coming out this year...all pretty dope


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Really digging the red ano wheelset. 
If I ever manage to break my MTX's that'll be the next set.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

wow...ill, i want those red anos pedals right now! too bad the bank account cant handle it lol


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah im looking at the grey ano for my five-0. plain and clean. either that or those spanks


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

F^ck Azonic. Its been over 4 months(!!!) and those douche-loser-retarts haven't honored their warranty on my Outlaws. 

The freehub pawls and teeth are made of cheese. I guess its ok if you don't ever pedal....

Spend your cash with another company who gives a f^ck.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

shitt man quit *****in. you have posted about it on every thread ive viewed tonight. and maybe if you would call and talk to chris he would hook you up, but instead you go through 4 different things that have to all relay the info to you. 

anyway, the new wheels are still dope


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Djponee said:


> shitt man quit *****in. you have posted about it on every thread ive viewed tonight.


What, this one and the one I started a month ago, a grand total of 2 threads. Why don't you quit your exaggerating, you douche.

The problem still is not resolved. My LBS was told by Azonic *directly* that the wheel was shipping 3 weeks ago, and guess what? Its not here yet.

STFU... this site is called Mountain Bike Review.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

call azonic tomorrow. the number is 8189981049. cheers


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

davec113 said:


> What, this one and the one I started a month ago, a grand total of 2 threads. Why don't you quit your exaggerating, you douche.
> 
> The problem still is not resolved. My LBS was told by Azonic *directly* that the wheel was shipping 3 weeks ago, and guess what? Its not here yet.
> 
> STFU... this site is called Mountain Bike Review.


sheesh I was in there today and a guy swapped the rims out....forget BTI deal directly with Chris....tell him ur frustration......Believe me I would be frustrated too....talk cordial and ask what can he do to speed it up....2 months is too long

call Chris at Azonic

800-326-6325


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy smoke! The red looks really hot. I was going to get the white for my Steelhead, but I guess I'll wait for the red now.
Are they out yet?
ZT


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Those red pedals are sick!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I cant believe deemax are going to be silver, how gay.
what a waste


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Those look sweet!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Zen_Turtle said:


> Holy smoke! The red looks really hot. I was going to get the white for my Steelhead, but I guess I'll wait for the red now.
> Are they out yet?
> ZT


you might want to buy from Azonic strait...they get their order in any day now....they will sell out fast,....they look way better in person....they are very hot


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice looking stuff thar!


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Always loved the azonic stuff cause they are a local co. New stuff is sick.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man they have ano red and ano gold for 09 plus the standard Black and white
> 
> The anodized stuff looks way better in person....check the ano red pedals and ano gold pedals
> they have tons of new anodized stuff coming out this year...all pretty dope


I know these rims are a lot stronger then ..say..my E540 DT Swiss that came on my Demo. Do they weigh a TON? I like the gold :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I saw those, and LOVED the red ones... but thought they would be a little much because the hub AND the hoop is red.

Plus, I found my King/721's for cheap.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Bring back Purple Ano!!!! I want to feel like a kid again.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

So SMT I assume you have already ordered a set in RED?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NormanPCN said:


> So SMT I assume you have already ordered a set in RED?


pry my dead hands off me my Hadleys and mavic 823's....awesome colors, but i love the tubeless and hadleys


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Methinks a red set will find its way onto the Khyber.


----------



## GLIDE (Jan 28, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> pry my dead hands off me my Hadleys and mavic 823's....awesome colors, but i love the tubeless and hadleys


Exactly.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone have a picture of the grey anodized outlaws? i was considering the black ones, but figures the grey arent too much more, and look pimp, any real pictures? are they sick in person? or what


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*This picture doesn't do them justice*

They look really good in person :thumbsup:


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i will be buying the greys for my new bike, so by the new year ill put a picture of them up in herr


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

bigmike00 said:


> Always loved the azonic stuff cause they are a local co. New stuff is sick.


That would make more sense if what they sold was made locally as well...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone got the weights for these new wheels?


----------



## candy eg (Aug 18, 2008)

MAN those gold ones are SICK!!! i wish i had money to splurge on those bad boys.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

They're listed on the product page. 
http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_41&products_id=419


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

juanbeegas said:


> They're listed on the product page.
> http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_41&products_id=419


i meant real weights... those seem a little optimistic...


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

These are the gold wheels i am sporting, sick!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

hozzerr1 said:


> These are the gold wheels i am sporting, sick!


very cool... would you mind weighing them for me pls??? Thanx


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> very cool... would you mind weighing them for me pls??? Thanx


There still heavy and strong, there just anodized now vs powder coated in 08.

So you lose maybe 20g a wheel over 08 model no big deal.

Get over it and get a set.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

$329 (sugested retail) for a decent set of wheels. Not bad.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> anyone got the weights for these new wheels?


Your gonna buy um anyways.

Might as well place your order through Phil now


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

TLL said:


> $329 (sugested retail) for a decent set of wheels. Not bad.


They went up nearly $100 bucks? WTF?

Give me my non-anodized, non glorified, 20g heavier, white gloss Azonic Outlaws. If they're $329 that rear hub better have more engagement points.


----------



## 05bighit (Sep 10, 2008)

azonic has a ton of nice stuff coming out. Check out the interbike coverage with azonic in the video section. Full faces are lookin good.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> They went up nearly $100 bucks? WTF?
> 
> Give me my non-anodized, non glorified, 20g heavier, white gloss Azonic Outlaws. If they're $329 that rear hub better have more engagement points.


329 is probably MSRP. I imagine you'll eventually be able to pick them up for what the old Outlaws cost because nobody pays MSRP.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

efing bling, go ride your bike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the pedals are bling bling too


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i just picked up a set of grey for 269, once jenson sends them, i will be much happier.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Definately gonna start Golding out my bike with azonic ****. WHOO! Red and Gold bike will be ****ing sick.


----------

